# Do you like stories about Celts and Druids?



## Steerpike (Jan 8, 2013)

In my meanderings at a used book store, I came across Dale Estey's books "A Lost Tale," (see link below). It was published in 1980 (not 1955 like Amazon says). The book takes place on the Isle of Man during WWII, and Celtic mythology comes into play. I opened it the night I bought it, thinking I'd read a few pages and go to sleep. Next thing I knew I was 70 pages in. A real hidden gem.



Amazon.com: A Lost Tale (9780425071335): Dale Estey: Books


----------



## Ireth (Jan 8, 2013)

That sounds right up my alley. If I knew how to buy stuff over the internet, I'd definitely snap it up. Looks like I'll have to hunt for it elsewhere though.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 8, 2013)

I enjoyed Katherine Kerr's 'Deverry' series, which revolved around a huge 'Celtic' type kingdom and reincarnation on another world, if that counts.  The druids had evolved into proper clerics, but the celtic culture was omnipresent.  I also found the magic system to be much more credible and in accord with ancient beliefs than most fantasy magical systems.

Ireth would probably appreciate the fey but lament the lack of vampires.  And the more powerful wizards could shapechange into giant birds.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 8, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Ireth would probably appreciate the fey but lament the lack of vampires.  And the more powerful wizards could shapechange into giant birds.



*snickers* I don't mind my Fae and vampires in separate stories. XD


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 8, 2013)

> *snickers* I don't mind my Fae and vampires in separate stories.



The fey in Kerr's tale are different enough from the normal conception of such they become credible.  Very powerful in certain ways, but also very lacking in...basic knowledge.  Also very desperate and highly limited.  But most definitely 'fey'.  The machinations of one drive much of the behind the scenes action in the books.

And while vampires as such are never introduced, some of the nastier mages...well...thats giving away too much.


----------



## Konrad (Feb 9, 2013)

This is the kind of book I'll never find on the shelves in the English-language stores in Poland. I guess the odds of this being out on Kindle are rather low, but we'll see, as it sounds like something I would like. 

K


----------

